# Sooty buckskin or something else?



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok, I think my girl is a sooty buckskin. Her sire was a buckskin, no idea what her mama was. So is she what I think she is, or is she a fading black?




























And a winter woolies pic for reference.










So...what color is this gal? This is a horse I broke out last year for a lady. Is she a sooty buckskin too? I thought she was but now she seems more red. Just wondering how varied is the buckskin color.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks like she could be my Dusty's twin sister I think everyone decided he was a sooty buckskin.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

I also wanted to add my sooty boy changes colors alot thru out each season I referred to him as some one with hazel eyes he go's from a yellow to a gold to a very dirty yellow/brown color.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I am no color expert, but the dilute gene turns bay into buckskin, from what I understand.
So the shade of bay, would determine the shade of buckskin, so the one is maybe more red.
They are beautiful horses... Susan


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

The first horse looks sooty to me! how old is she?

The secons one doesnt look sooty.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

First horse is a 2 yr old. Second is a 3 yr old.


----------



## wildmustango (Jul 7, 2011)

One mare of mine looks like the first horse, she`s a sooty buckskin, too,.... I guess.....


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Actually the first horse has more tones of a brownskin and not a buckskin in my opinion.


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

I say sooty buckskin too. What a beautiful girl! She has such big, soft eyes, love her face!


----------



## lblagden (Apr 12, 2011)

ND, what is a brownskin? Brown + cream?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep Brown + cream. There is no real "name" for it yet hence why I call it brownskin. >.< Same idea as buckskin black + some sort of agouti + cream


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree either sooty buckskin or brownskin. Either way, she is absolutely stunning. You certainly have a wonderful eye for horseflesh, PD.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

smrobs said:


> I agree either sooty buckskin or brownskin. Either way, she is absolutely stunning. You certainly have a wonderful eye for horseflesh, PD.


Wow! *blush* thanks!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

The first horse is cute! & does looks sooty buckskin,but is really light in face & around eyes,made me think about the horse possibly greying. I have a 3 yr old Grey that you can see is definitely greying in his face but his body is generally pretty dark not alot of obvious greying there yet but had really lighten up in the summer & his dapples are golden & an overall gold hue to him looking at him today I thought he looked almost like a sooty buckskin,but know he definitely isn't as he came from red based parents.sire grey{sorrel base} dam sorrel. My friend had a sooty buckskin mare was light features in her face like that too.She was 4 when she sold her overseas.Her buckskin coloring a big selling point.Well the next spring she shed out a grey:shock: Much to my friends surprise & of course the new owner...
The second horse looks more like a dun than buckskin to me.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I kind of think brownskin for the first one too. A girl I know has a gelding the exact same colour. Until this summer and have had some education in colours, I would have assumed just a super sooty buckskin, but based on where he's lighter and where your horse is, I'd say they're both brownskins. I have no idea what my friend's gelding's parents are though, to be sure.


----------

